#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Certificates >  >  >  PMP or PE  certificate

## samehemary79

Dear All
I have inquiry about taking the PMP certificate if you can advice.
my career now in structural design and site supervision
Is the PMP is more important or PE as I was planning to take the PE but in same time I saw many people go to PMP certificate and as the PE will take too much time and effort i don't want to go through this step and finally find that the PMP was better.


my experience is about 16 yrs. now.
so, if there is anybody can advice please...See More: PMP or PE  certificate

----------


## c1366

I assume the PE stands for Professional Engineer?  PMP and PE are totally different.  PE is a profesional title that is intended for technical work while PMP is for managing projects.  For engineers, the progression is from design engineer to project engineer and eventually over time (not necessarily by choice) becoming a project manager.  Project managers do not perform technically work and essentialy an adminstrator responsible for project delivery & sometimes for purusing project opportunities.  The roles of project engineer and project manager overlap as both pay attention to man power, budget and project delivery.  I won't say one is better than the other.  Often ther are 2 tracks in engineering career, the technical track and the management track.  Which track to take or follow is the choice of the individual.  A small percentage of engineers have both title or designations.

----------


## c1366

BTW the trend in recent years shows owners of very big or mega projects now often ask the project manager to have PMP designation in a way of being comfortable the project will be completed without complications, i.e. cost overrun or comletion delays.

----------

